# Pineapple Chunk - 74 days and counting!! - When should I harvest?



## gimmethatfish (Dec 7, 2010)

So I have 6 remaining Barney's Pineapple Chunk females which have been flowering for a whopping 74 days. I'm getting pretty impatient, and am a bit confused about things taking so long. I have a magnifier, and have been checking my trichomes daily. 

At this point I would say that overall they are:

70% Cloudy
28% Clear
2% Amber

This grow is from seed so I have been taking tiny clippings of bud leaves from my most mature buds throughout and checking the trichomes. I flushed in my 8th week of flowering, which was 25 days ago. Plants are still taking down a significant amount of water. I'm boggled; I expected some delay due to DWC root problems earlier, but nothing like this. 

I would say my most mature buds have about 40-60% dried stigmas, and calyxes are still swelling. Any thoughts on how soon I should expect to harvest? Seems like I'm in the later transition from clear -> cloudy trichomes. The longest I can afford to wait (what with the holidays) is another week.

I should be able to get some high-res pics in a few days...


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 7, 2010)

If you have a magnifying glass then you should be looking for the trichromes to look like little mushroom clouds about to burst. What times magnification is your magnifying glass ?


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Dec 7, 2010)

well that would depend on your personal preference of what kind of stone you are looking for. But I usually harvest when I have about 40% amber trichs and I'm pretty pleased on how it usually comes out. But its totally up to you! Good Luck


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 7, 2010)

I can see the trichomes clearly. The heads of my stalked capitate trichomes are:



> 70% Cloudy
> 28% Clear
> 2% Amber


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank's Wake!


----------



## german1989 (Dec 7, 2010)

get some pics up really helps for others to tell u how long left or as wake said go bye the amber trichs 40% is a good time to chop


----------



## sniffer (Dec 7, 2010)

cut a small sample bud , nuke it and puff it


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 7, 2010)

i cut my PC down at 76 days... got tired of waitn. Sucks when u expect a quick indica and get a tall long flowering plant.


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 8, 2010)

Dude, I know right? I'm sorry I didn't believe you at first, I just trusted Barney's for some reason... I love their description "...flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days." OK, yeah... And also saying 60-80 cm? More like 70-90 at least. Their weed is so good, I couldn't pass up trying this strain, but It's really messed my shit up. Hopefully with a uniform crop of clones my next round will be a little less messy. How was the smoke after 76 days?


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of what I consider my better, but not quite mature nugs:













You can see that they're loaded with cloudy trichomes, and their calyxes have swelled as if pollinated. The stigmas are mostly white, but are just changing over from white -> orange. Unfortunately I'm out of time, and need to start cold shocking today so I can still have an Xmas with the family. Hopefully I can still cold shock for 3 days and see if we get any further ripening. All and all it could be worse; I just smoked some that I cut down (because it's stigmas were drying from orange -> useless); it has only been drying for 3 days and it's awesome. 

I took a lot more samples yesterday for examination, and I've concluded that basically every plant has a vast majority of cloudy trichomes, with very few remaining clear. 

Still lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 8, 2010)

gimmethatfish said:


> Dude, I know right? I'm sorry I didn't believe you at first, I just trusted Barney's for some reason... I love their description "...flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days." OK, yeah... And also saying 60-80 cm? More like 70-90 at least. Their weed is so good, I couldn't pass up trying this strain, but It's really messed my shit up. Hopefully with a uniform crop of clones my next round will be a little less messy. How was the smoke after 76 days?


Its cool that description suckerd alot off ppl.. dont get me wrong the smoke was thick and got me high and all but i could tell it wasnt mature... those buds u posted r frosty but look like they can go another few weeks lol. Since everyone ive seen try and grow it was hopein for an indica dom i dont think anyone has let it go past 70sum days lmao... would mind seeing the pc mature before u cut em down


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 8, 2010)

here is some of the bud


----------



## TheGoat (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the same issue with my Plantnium OG and Super Silver. I'm at 72 days of flowering. Did you try a quick nuke and toke like that guy suggested? Here are my girls...still going...and like you said only about 2-3% of the tric are amber. The rest are cloudy and clear.

With the cooler weather kicking in here in CA, I think I gotta yank them.


----------



## Anastasius (Dec 8, 2010)

Chop it in time for Christmas sir.


----------



## dankz1914 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> I have the same issue with my Plantnium OG and Super Silver. I'm at 72 days of flowering. Did you try a quick nuke and toke like that guy suggested? Here are my girls...still going...and like you said only about 2-3% of the tric are amber. The rest are cloudy and clear.
> 
> With the cooler weather kicking in here in CA, I think I gotta yank them.


What do u mean by nuke my brotha?


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

* Zeus's Take on Harvesting. *

Okay, I've posted this a couple times, but I though it deserved its own thread.


*Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
This is by no means meant to be the definitive guide to knowing when to chop your plant, only my views on the subject.

I'm personally of the opinion that 90% of the growers on this site (And probably in general) harvest too early. By letting the plants go a little longer you're ensuring that the've plumped as much as they're going to.
Despite popular opinion to the contrary(and don't fool yourself, the jury is still out on this one) Recent studies have shown ;contrary to what was previously believed, that THC itself (And its predecessor THC-A) are quite guilty of causing the confusion and drowsiness associated with burnout and other cannabinoids (our friend CBN, and a handful of others) to be the catalyst (along with THC) to being 'high' rather than 'baked' 
Regardless, whether or not theres any substance to the aforementioned study, its easy to get the high you want.
If you want a soaring 'cerebral' high: Get yourself a tropical sativa that contains a high level of THC-V and grow it until it is ripe. 
If you want the narcotic couchlock stone, grow a rugged indica until its ripe.
Notice a pattern of growing it until its ripe? Its a really good rule to live by. 
OF course we have to remember that there is more to a good high than just THC. At last count there are at least 66 cannabinoids, and we don't know what most of them do.


Now alot of people will tell you that you should harvest based on the colour of your trichomes. But (again, in my opinion) that is far too simplistic and there are too many variables to make that an effective strategy. I've made that point a million times before and i'm not going to re-hash it here,(maybe just a bit) but rest assured there is more to the picture than just trich colour.


A ripe marijuana plant will be filled in, will have an amber tinge to the buds. The pistils should have browned (or orange-d) off and receded into the buds. The seed bracts should be swollen and the trichomes should be sticking straight out with bulbous ends. Also, because you're coming close to the end of plant's life cycle, the leaves should have yellowed off and started to die.






_one of my plants, 3 days before chop-chop._


Another very important (imho) reason to let your plants mature is Terpenoid production. Terpenes are responsible for alot of the complex (And enjoyable) flavours that cannabis produces. Some of the most intense flavours are produced on the "downslope" of cannabis's life cycle. My personal experience with this first came when i was growing GH cheese. One of the plants i harvested at 8 weeks and it tasted pretty nice and had pretty dense buds. The other i grew until about 9 1/2 weeks and it had most amazing, sour, skunky, delicious taste with _rock hard _buds.


Here is my interpretation (and maybe exaggeration) of a scenario i see all too often...

Quote:*noob mcboob*
I'm a new grower and i've been reading all this great information about when its time to harvest. Theres pictures and everything!!!






Look at my trichs, they look nice and milky with a touch of amber just like the ones in the picture that says its harvest time now!!!


So i just have one question....













Does this look ready to you? 


That plant is 4 weeks into 12/12. Granted not all of the trichomes are that far along. And most people arent going to harvest weed that looks like this. But my point with this is that you have to look at the big picture. Stop being so scientific and start being practical.
I'm not anti knowledge, i just cant stand these "rules" that more often than not lead people down the wrong path.
Lets cut through the bullshit and spread good information in a way that is not so absolute. Or at very least explain the growth stages of cannabis making sure to mention that the pistils should have receded back into the bud before you chop. Regardless of trichome colour.

If I could offer one piece of advice on picking the right time to harvest, it's all about watching the pistils. Not so much the colour, but the movement. They should have receded into the bud and the seed bracts should be swollen.

It should look less like this





And more like this.






Trust me when I say, it is worth the excruciating wait.​


----------



## swishatwista (Dec 9, 2010)

Let it go brah!!


----------



## daisydobey (Dec 9, 2010)

wow yungmoola dude thank you for that! i needed that, i posted a thread asking peoples opinions and well no one replied about my kush hybrid and when it will be ready.. after reading your post, their defenitely not ready! last night the plant fell over cause its getting sooo heavy had to tie her down to the bucket and tie down more colas that were bending from weight

so is there any way to estimate from looking at a plant how much longer until it is ready? my leaves are super green, no yellow.


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 9, 2010)

I really want to wait. And I initially started this thread with the intention of waiting... But then I looked at a calendar and realized I have to be on a plane in less than two weeks. So if I don't want my PC rotting in my jars I don't have a lot of choice. I wish I had another 2-3 weeks to give these ladies, unfortunately I didn't plan for a 12+ week flowering period.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 9, 2010)

gimmethatfish said:


> I really want to wait. And I initially started this thread with the intention of waiting... But then I looked at a calendar and realized I have to be on a plane in less than two weeks. So if I don't want my PC rotting in my jars I don't have a lot of choice. I wish I had another 2-3 weeks to give these ladies, unfortunately I didn't plan for a 12+ week flowering period.


FINE!!! send it to my house ill cure it for u. YES its a burden but wut r friends for lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 9, 2010)

anymore it seems compnies ay anything to get their beans sold. When I'm growing them a lot of times don't seem much like the decription t all n ends up being a big dissapointment. I feel for you gimme, planning is the most important part of any grow and when 55 days turns into 12 week thats not right at all. Howcome so many breeder only have one picture of the buds in the description do they even bother growing out hybrids before they sell them for 80$ a pack or what? Pretty lame if you ask me. I grew a Barneys farm top dawg plant, the description says it has an 11 week flowering cycle and they recommend flowering from seed so i put one in my flowering room. 10 weeks later I had a small plant that looked like it wa 2 week in flower and had no trichs and super leafy. I didn't even finish her because it wasnt worth my time. I don't know if I will grow the rest later or not now, I wasn't impressed with this cannabis cup winner at all. 

I respect the companies who give honest reports on their strainsand I feel that the one company I have used that is very spot on is federation seeds. My romulan, mikado and island sweet skunk are very close to the descriptions from their size, flowering length and taste. (havent flowered the romulan yet but the growth is just as described) Can find a couple of their strains around IDK if next generation's are the same or not.


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 9, 2010)

i just brought a pack of these top dawg, damit!
Live and learn Hopfully it was a rare dud


----------



## TheGoat (Dec 9, 2010)

gimmethatfish said:


> I really want to wait. And I initially started this thread with the intention of waiting... But then I looked at a calendar and realized I have to be on a plane in less than two weeks. So if I don't want my PC rotting in my jars I don't have a lot of choice. I wish I had another 2-3 weeks to give these ladies, unfortunately I didn't plan for a 12+ week flowering period.


I'd be interested in what you end up doing. Our problem seems similar, and although I dont have to leave my plants I do have people coming over around Christmas. I'd like to have it chopped and curing by then. I think with the weather I'll end up cutting from the top down starting on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah... so I've been cold shocking for about 3 days. Harvest probably tomorrow or Sunday. Took a peek today and it seems to be speeding ripening of those which were already closest. My most mature have dried stigmas, etc. But I have a feeling my best nugs will be premature : ( 

I would totally have friends do it, etc. But there's something about "Hey man could you house-sit for me, oh and also can you harvest all my plants at exactly the right time and trim and dry all of them for me and get them curing? Ok sounds good see you in a week." That seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 10, 2010)

I really wish that I had started with Barney's LSD, which I know for a fact is significantly shorter and has a shorter flowering period. Now when I come back I'm stuck with PC again because I have a mom, and don't really have the time to start an LSD mom / wait 2 months to clone her.


----------



## mafia (Dec 11, 2010)

gimmethatfish said:


> I really wish that I had started with Barney's LSD, which I know for a fact is significantly shorter and has a shorter flowering period. Now when I come back I'm stuck with PC again because I have a mom, and don't really have the time to start an LSD mom / wait 2 months to clone her.


Ive had lsd plants flower for over 100 days and havent had one under 3.5 feet


----------



## SYROUS (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy eh 74days ,looks like a few weeks to go imo ,be patient looks real tasty ,lax on the nutes abit also i id say ,sometimes i feel less is more with nutes in the final weeks ,we tend to get hardons and think a drop more wont hurt,and in the final weeks theres no time for them to bounce back,anyways goodluck lookin sweet


----------



## Auzzie07 (Dec 13, 2010)

Some serious shit, yo. Looking good. Can't wait to see some harvest pictures.


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 13, 2010)

View attachment 1323477View attachment 1323478View attachment 1323479View attachment 1323480View attachment 1323481View attachment 1323482


----------



## Auzzie07 (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks really good. Starting to get a bit crispy, yet?


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Probably a bit too crispy to be honest. I dried them in my BCNL drier for about 48 hours, then had to transfer them to jars for 12 hours for a move. After relocating they were put on a drynet from Tuesday afternoon until Wednesday evening. I jarred them again until last night. I removed everything from the jars for about an hour and replaced them in a different order. Stems are snap-able and everything seems a bit too dry. There was never any moisture inside the jars, and they were definitely ready for cure. Now they just seem crispy and don't really smell like much of anything unless they've been closed up for a while in which case you can get the "true" smell under the dry plant matter / hay smell. 

Normal? Did I just overdry?


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 20, 2010)

Made some sick hash oil.. see my grow log or album for pics.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 20, 2010)

put them in a paper bag it really helps bring that moisture back out


----------



## gimmethatfish (Dec 20, 2010)

back out? I'm not sure I follow.. as far as I can tell I dried TOO much. Or at least did too much of my moisture removal in drying rather than curing. Putting them in a paper bag is just going to remove even more moisture.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 20, 2010)

I grow barneys Nightshade. It's a great plant, vigorous growth, excellent pine-tasting smoke, but I found the 60 day flowering period to be far to short. I let it go to 10 weeks now, and have let it go to 12 in the past, and the buds still weren't fully mature. This is something I often hear about barney's strains.

By contrast I have GHS cheese and it's ready at 8 weeks every time, although I let it go 9 cos I like being a zombie.


----------



## wineart (Feb 1, 2011)

I am growing PC too. I have grown 6 od the Barney's strains. I have always purchased fem seeds, just to save sexing time. I have found that fem seeds all give different results (phenos). I plan my room and plan for the next grow only to get it screwed up by way extended flowering times. PC is feminized seeds only, so it is hard to plan too far ahead. Currently all of my PC is 53 days into flowering. One plant is 3 feet tall and 3 of them are over 5 feet tall. The 3 footer (basically single cola) is looking like it is getting ready for last push (leaves are yellowing and drying) and the other 3 are weeks behind with lots of side branches. My next grow is LSD and getting ready to clone, I am hoping the room will be harvested, but I can see there are at least several weeks left before harvest.


----------



## Gr8buddy (Jun 17, 2018)

gimmethatfish said:


> Yeah... so I've been cold shocking for about 3 days. Harvest probably tomorrow or Sunday. Took a peek today and it seems to be speeding ripening of those which were already closest. My most mature have dried stigmas, etc. But I have a feeling my best nugs will be premature : (
> 
> I would totally have friends do it, etc. But there's something about "Hey man could you house-sit for me, oh and also can you harvest all my plants at exactly the right time and trim and dry all of them for me and get them curing? Ok sounds good see you in a week." That seems like a recipe for disaster.


Hi there, noticed you are growing in the same appliance I’m using. Fourth crop for me in the BCNL bloombox now. I’m still strain hunting though, something for a heavy hitting indica that has high thc and yield. My box has the led lights. Three crops all around 10.5 ounces dry weight when all said and done. Tried Purple Kush twice, now clones are from a spoetnik #1 Mom. How are you doing?


----------



## Gr8buddy (Jun 17, 2018)

wineart said:


> I am growing PC too. I have grown 6 od the Barney's strains. I have always purchased fem seeds, just to save sexing time. I have found that fem seeds all give different results (phenos). I plan my room and plan for the next grow only to get it screwed up by way extended flowering times. PC is feminized seeds only, so it is hard to plan too far ahead. Currently all of my PC is 53 days into flowering. One plant is 3 feet tall and 3 of them are over 5 feet tall. The 3 footer (basically single cola) is looking like it is getting ready for last push (leaves are yellowing and drying) and the other 3 are weeks behind with lots of side branches. My next grow is LSD and getting ready to clone, I am hoping the room will be harvested, but I can see there are at least several weeks left before harvest.


Same thing happened to me. Pull em down early, spread 5hem ev3nly across the thre3 scre3ns from th3 dryer. Th3n I put 3m back in the flowering chamber. Then I left for 11 days. It was too dry wh3n I got home. So yeah, I need to join a cannabis club so maybe we can wa5ch each other’s crops when we are away. It’s s bit much for a neighbour. I’ll shut down my box for my vacation, that’s a drag. But gone fo4 28 days, need a sharecropper lol


----------

